# sub woofer cables



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

I plan on using rg59 or rg6 for subwoofer cables. I want to make my own due to the cost saving. Anyone else do this? Any tips on connectors or other supplies needed. I need a 25 foot run. I plan on getting some connectors from parts express and solder them. or? Should i crimp them? I like belden wire the best. Or does it really matter as long as it shielded?

music guy


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have used RG6 quad shield before. Works fine, but stiff so routing will be a bit hard. RG6 or RG59 would be better, but has less shielding. Some sub cable manufacturers use RG59.

Getting the connectors to stay on can be a challenge. Compression connectors are what most folks use, but don't scrimp on the cost of the connectors or the compression tool or your connectors will come off. Thomas and Betts is a good brand for both.

However, check out the subwoofer cables at monoprice.com. Here is a 50 foot RG6 with connectors installed for $10. I bet you can't beat that price by making your own:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=2684&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Belden and Canare both make nice shielded coax, and the solder type connectors from parts express will work just as well as most others IMO.

I would have to agree with hjones that the monoprice cables are tough to beat for the price. Having made my own in the past, I typically now opt for the ones from monoprice for convenience. Their connectors are decent quality and I can't honestly say my ears can detect a difference in sound quality.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

When I built all my AV coax I used Belden 1694A cable and Canare 75 ohm RCA connectors.

http://www.canare.com/ProductItemDisplay.aspx?productItemID=40


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

I use monoprice also, you can find cheap ones on amazon too, but I have always had good luck with monoprice cables mm


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Mediabridge cables are of good quality and are cheap. Look them up on amazon.


----------

